
A New Technology to Understand Voters - aml183
https://medium.com/@remesh/a-new-technology-to-understand-voters-3549b56c5169#.fsozx082v
======
DrScump
A voting "study" that claims to include in its survey population a grand total
of 2.5 Republicans (5% of ~50). I hope they at least surveyed the right half
of the half person.

------
tomasien
Hey I know these guys - what they're doing is AWESOME.

